# An exhumation of 28 US flyers in Slavicin (my born town), Sept 1944



## seesul (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello,

on Sept 5 and 6, 1944, there was an exhumation of 28 US flyers in Slavicin, Czech Republic (Czechoslovakia back then). All of them where shot down on Aug 29, 1944 during an air battle over White Carpathian mountains. I have 30+ pics taken during the exhumation and knew about video that was also taken but never found it.

Today a friend of mine sent me this link (EXHUMATION OF US AIRMEN IN MORAVIA) - British Pathe

Amazing! What a begining of the new year...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2012)

Fantastic Roman! What a great find!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2012)

That is way cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## seesul (Jan 8, 2012)

It seems to be a stuff from US archives as I´ve found it also here Exhumation Of Us Airmen In Moravia Bodies Of Us Airmen Shot Down Over Czechoslovakia Are Exhumed And Sent Back To Usa Footage - WPA Film Library


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2012)

Very interesting find Roman.


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2012)

what an amazing find Roman, thanks for posting


----------



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2012)

rochie said:


> what an amazing find Roman, thanks for posting


Do you recognize the church Karl? The mass grave was at the end of the cemetery back then as the German commander ordered to bury the Americans as 'terrorists', behind the wall. As you saw, the grave is in the middle of the cemetery today... 
This video is with no doubts a find of this year and the year almost didn´t begin yet...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2012)

This church Roman, or the church in Slavicin itself?


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2012)

that's the one i thought it was Terry


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 12, 2012)

Great find.8)


----------



## seesul (Jan 19, 2012)

Airframes said:


> This church Roman, or the church in Slavicin itself?


 


rochie said:


> that's the one i thought it was Terry



No guys, that one in Slavicin. At the cemetery, posted by Terry, were buried only 2 flyboys.
28 guys were buried in Slavicin and the video was taken there.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah, thought it might be the Slavicin church. I only got pics of the memorial stone, not the church itself.


----------

